# Conspiracy theories



## zakattack666 (Oct 28, 2013)

How far do u all believe in these freemason conpsoracy theories?

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## jvarnell (Oct 28, 2013)

zakattack666 said:


> How far do u all believe in these freemason conpsoracy theories?
> My Freemasonry HD



You answered your self with the question when you said "conpsoracy theories".  Why is it just a conspiracy theory?  Because not enough evidence to show elsewise.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 28, 2013)

zero. the large majority of CTs come from folks who have never set foot in a lodge. as for the rest, some of it comes from misinformation, and some from just plain malice, and some to misguided zeal. I give no thought to those who try to create fantasy stories about what they do not know.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 28, 2013)

crono782 said:


> zero



Less than that in my case.  Being a conspiracy theorist is the express lane to insanity as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 28, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> Less than that in my case.  Being a conspiracy theorist is the express lane to insanity as far as I'm concerned.



I feel like more of these guys are always coming out of the woodwork. These days it seems more like an HOV lane.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 28, 2013)

crono782 said:


> I feel like more of these guys are always coming out of the woodwork. These days it seems more like an HOV lane.



So insanity and misery have a similarity then.  They both love company.  Yeah, it seems like it at times.  There's a big push against rationality in society that I don't understand or sympathize with but it's no surprise that as a large number move the wrong way many will go well past the line.


----------



## JJones (Oct 28, 2013)

I guess I'll be insane soon enough as I love me a good conspiracy theory.  That being said, I also like to look at things logically and examine the evidence.

So...I suppose I'm in the less than zero crowd as well.  I don't see how any intelligent and rational human could believe any of the masonic conspiracies after looking at the evidence.


----------



## zakattack666 (Oct 29, 2013)

I thought there was a lot of evidence like if u fold the dollare bill, u get two towers burning which happened in 9/11

My Freemasonry


----------



## Squared_Away (Oct 29, 2013)

That's evidence?


~Open Minded~


----------



## bezobrazan (Oct 29, 2013)

When I was petitioning my lodge and sat down to have dinner with them. There was a big discussion about how to keep skateboarders out. They were ruining the rails a parapet walls. This evil, world controlling order was searching for solutions. Why didn't they just use their mind control powers or show the skateboarders a folded up dollar bill?  Or at the very least unleash wild dogs from the pits of hell?  Why?  Because they don't control the world. Your perceptions, true or misguided do. By falling for the conspiracies you're becoming a dog chasing it's tail. Be careful when you catch it and don't bite yourself. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## BroBook (Oct 29, 2013)

zakattack666 said:


> I thought there was a lot of evidence like if u fold the dollare bill, u get two towers burning which happened in 9/11
> 
> My Freemasonry



When was that dollar designed and what nut figured out how to fold it now there's a conspiracy for you!!!


My Freemasonry


----------



## BroBook (Oct 29, 2013)

bezobrazan said:


> When I was petitioning my lodge and sat down to have dinner with them. There was a big discussion about how to keep skateboarders out. They were ruining the rails a parapet walls. This evil, world controlling order was searching for solutions. Why didn't they just use their mind control powers or show the skateboarders a folded up dollar bill?  Or at the very least unleash wild dogs from the pits of hell?  Why?  Because they don't control the world. Your perceptions, true or misguided do. By falling for the conspiracies you're becoming a dog chasing it's tail. Be careful when you catch it and don't bite yourself.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Really it is almost true men of "goodwill " are trying not covertly though to make the world a better place they have managed to be sure that 
The great light is accessible to all that will come!!!


My Freemasonry


----------



## neil (Oct 30, 2013)

It is only a conspiracy theory due to lack of knowledge and understanding , brothers idle minds wander 



My Freemasonry


----------



## zakattack666 (Oct 30, 2013)

Rotschilds control the work and who are they .... Freemasons

Sent from my HTC Desire C using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## JJones (Oct 30, 2013)

Do you have evidence of either claim?


----------



## zakattack666 (Oct 30, 2013)

U are a mason yet you don't know the 13 freemason bloodlinesk

Sent from my HTC Desire C using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## BryanMaloney (Oct 30, 2013)

zakattack666 said:


> U are a mason yet you don't know the 13 freemason bloodlinesk



Go see a psychiatrist.


----------



## traveler702 (Oct 30, 2013)

Crono782, it the same as it has ever been. It is a legit question as all questions are. As long as we answer honestly and with the appropriate amount of respect we can help to disarm the CTs.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## traveler702 (Oct 30, 2013)

JJones, they can't look at the evidence as we can in the name light as it were. So the have to fill in the blankes themselves with conjecture and speculation. It is actually rational in its own way.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 30, 2013)

zakattack666 said:


> U are a mason yet you don't know the 13 freemason bloodlinesk


*facepalm*
I highly recommend that you step away from the kool-aid and search for hard facts before believing anything you find on the internet.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 30, 2013)

zakattack666 said:


> U are a mason yet you don't know the 13 freemason bloodlinesk



in the CT loony bin world, isn't it the 13 *illuminati* bloodlines?


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 30, 2013)

zakattack666 said:


> U are a mason yet you don't know the 13 freemason bloodlines



I've already reported a number of his posts as trolls.  This ends my responses to him.  When someone is clearly insane what is important is to recognize that and pray for his healing not to respond to his rantings.


----------



## traveler702 (Oct 30, 2013)

I generally just leave the nutty ones alone, like for instance some of my family.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## BroBook (Oct 30, 2013)

JJones said:


> Do you have evidence of either claim?



I think he is fifth-teen for real ,years not steps!!! I 
Think he thought when people write they must tell the truth , who would knowingly write and tell lies ( aliens? ) as truth!!!


My Freemasonry


----------



## rebis (Oct 30, 2013)

Brothers, let us remember that not too long ago people were theorizing that the gov has access to everyone's data including phone calls. These people were immediately labeled and categorized as CTs. We now found out that their theories turned out to be correct.

Sometimes there is too much smoke for there not to be a fire.

To give another example...
It is a fact that the federal reserve controls our monetary system. It is a fact that the federal reserve is a quasi private organization owned by shareholders and many private European banks. It is a fact that the dollar bill in particular is drenched with our symbolism. It is also a fact that our buying power using those notes has decreased at a near exponential rate over the years.

To me assuming that those international bankers have this country's best interest in mind and at heart is a big "Theory"



My Freemasonry


----------



## zakattack666 (Oct 30, 2013)

I believe everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I did not say i believe in these 'conspiracies' merely asking all your opinions for my question of what i have found over the internet as i am too young to be a mason. 'Don't judge a book by its cover' 
I think most of you may have got the wrong impression which is partly my fault. 

My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 30, 2013)

rebis; we knew this about the Federal Reserve more than a century ago. No smoke there. And the dollar bill has the obverse of the Great Seal on it. A whole other discussion that ends in "no Masons were involved."
zacattack; your posts gave the impression that we didn't know what was going on, and you did. You might want to ask questions instead of making statements.
Sometimes I think we generate our reality. "They're tapping our phones" we cry, and some upper-level spook says, "Hey, good idea!"


----------



## JJones (Oct 30, 2013)

> I believe everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I did not say i believe in these 'conspiracies' merely asking all your opinions for my question of what i have found over the internet as i am too young to be a mason. 'Don't judge a book by its cover'
> I think most of you may have got the wrong impression which is partly my fault.



I don't hold anything against you and, you're right, everyone is entitled to their own opinions.  As Bro. Trysquare pointed out, some of your questions appear more like statements.  I'm sure you were just trying to learn more but remember that all we have to go by here is text...we cannot see your expressions or hear your tone so it helps to be clear about your point.

I'm a 'forgive and forget' type of guy (or I try to be) especially with people your age (I'm a teacher, or will be very soon).  You can ask all the questions you like so long as you follow the rules of our forums but I'll always suggest you look at the evidence.  Not opinions...but look up evidence that supports the facts.


----------



## zakattack666 (Oct 30, 2013)

No problem and i hope you get the qualifactions to become a teacher

Sent from my HTC Desire C using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## MarkR (Oct 31, 2013)

rebis said:


> It is a fact that the dollar bill in particular is drenched with our symbolism.


No, that is not a fact.


----------



## rebis (Oct 31, 2013)

The idea that I was attempting to get across was that sometimes information surfaces which turns conspiracy theories into conspiracy facts.
Had all that info not been leaked, to this day the idea of government secretly gathering data on citizens would have remained a conspiracy theory.

And simply because everybody knows about the federal reserve, it does not make the whole thing less "smoky"...in fact I would say that not only is there a lot of smoke surrounding the fed...but a foul odor also.

Cheers 
S/F


My Freemasonry


----------



## rebis (Oct 31, 2013)

MarkR said:


> No, that is not a fact.



Alright, the word drenched might've been a bit strong. Having said that, I think that we can at least agree that the frustum and the all seeing eye have strong ties to our society. 

Some good sources on the topic are Albert G Mackey's "The symbolism of freemasonry" and his famous "History of freemasonry" I pride myself in owning the 1898 volumes. George Thornburgh and Alen Roberts are also great sources on the subject...all distinguished brethren.




My Freemasonry


----------



## MarkR (Oct 31, 2013)

The unfinished pyramid is not Masonic, and the "eye of providence" was in wide use as a symbol of the protection of deity, not just by Masons.

http://www.masonicinfo.com/eye.htm


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 31, 2013)

Indeed, Mackey states that it was used as a representation of the sun, as religious imagery was a touchy subject at one time. He mentions that Shakespeare, as well as other writers, used it long before Masonry (as we know it) began.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Oct 31, 2013)

rebis said:


> Brothers, let us remember that not too long ago people were theorizing that the gov has access to everyone's data including phone calls. These people were immediately labeled and categorized as CTs. We now found out that their theories turned out to be correct.
> 
> Sometimes there is too much smoke for there not to be a fire.



Soooo, you're saying that the anti-Masons are correct, then...

After all, cherry-picking what one will be skeptical or credulous about isn't honest.


----------



## cog41 (Oct 31, 2013)

Conspiracy theories aren't all that bad. I like to look at them and expound the parts that have actuall validity or truth. Often times they may lead down paths that one can find to be very interesting and informative. The various parts of the theory may prove there is no conspiracy at all but the knowledge or information gained can often times be quite entertaining.


----------



## BroBook (Oct 31, 2013)

BryanMaloney said:


> Soooo, you're saying that the anti-Masons are correct, then...
> 
> After all, cherry-picking what one will be skeptical or credulous about isn't honest.



No Anti-masons can't be right that would make the greatest men of all ages wrong , but in order to find something that you don't know you might need look somewhere you would not go !!!


My Freemasonry


----------



## rebis (Oct 31, 2013)

BroBook said:


> No Anti-masons can't be right that would make the greatest men of all ages wrong , but in order to find something that you don't know you might need look somewhere you would not go !!!
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Ditto.


My Freemasonry


----------



## rebis (Oct 31, 2013)

MarkR said:


> The unfinished pyramid is not Masonic, and the "eye of providence" was in wide use as a symbol of the protection of deity, not just by Masons.
> 
> http://www.masonicinfo.com/eye.htm



So you are saying that pagans put it on the dollar bill?

You are just as bad as the CTs only at the other end of the spectrum where you deny it all and devoid the fraternity of all substance and essence. 

I have here right in front of my eyes books written by some of the most revered and prominent masonic writers that go into deep detail on the origin, history and meaning of the symbols found also on the great seal.

Instead of regurgitating things you have heard and spread discordant passions by simply negating my knowledge, research and understanding...I would suggest for some additional research on your part.

If you would like to take this offline, I can scan pages upon pages from many old books on this subject, PDF and email them to you.


My Freemasonry


----------



## JJones (Oct 31, 2013)

Just a friendly reminder that most of us are brothers here and all of us are gentlemen.  Let's act accordingly and avoid taking this thread down a slippery slope.


----------



## MarkR (Nov 1, 2013)

rebis said:


> So you are saying that pagans put it on the dollar bill?
> 
> You are just as bad as the CTs only at the other end of the spectrum where you deny it all and devoid the fraternity of all substance and essence.
> 
> ...


I have a quite adequate Masonic library of my own, thank you very much.  I guess I'll remain as bad as conspiracy theorists because I accept modern Masonic researchers like S. Brent Morris as being at least the equal of the classical writers, who often accepted myths as facts.  I do enjoy reading the old stuff, but much of their work has been absolutely proven wrong.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Nov 1, 2013)

Espousing Federal Reserve conspiracy theories while denying anti-Masonic conspiracy theories is just cherry-picking.


----------



## JJones (Nov 1, 2013)

So if a man were to believe one CT then he should believe them all?


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 1, 2013)

Brother Rebis; as Brother Mark R pointed out, just because Mackey wrote it, doesn't 't make it fact.

I don't think anyone is trying to take the depth and meaning away from our symbolism. But when people start claiming that every eye, every triangle, every pillar ever placed anywhere (cue History Channel crescendo music) is part of Masonry or a Masonic plot, it gets really old. Our symbols mean specific things to us, and they are filled with depth and beauty. But they have meant other things to other peoples through time, and we forget that at our peril.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 1, 2013)

BryanMaloney said:


> Espousing Federal Reserve conspiracy theories while denying anti-Masonic conspiracy theories is just cherry-picking.



There are people who say McDonalds is a conspiracy to make us all fat with their high carb high fat high salt junk food super sized.  In reality all it takes is market forces and a profit motive.  Restaurants offer an assortment of foods.  They constantly evolve their menus.  They increase the variety of products that sell well and are profitable.  They remove the products that don't sell well or that show a loss.  As humans instinctively crave high carb high fat high salt foods that's what McDonalds sells.  As our mobile society values fast McDonalds sell fast products aka junk food.  The market escalation of portion sizes is visible in many business from pickup trucks to sodas.

But where's the market force and profit motive of being a Mason?  It definitely costs me money to be a Mason.  I could be an Elk for more money I guess but the difference in expenditure isn't why I'm a Mason not an Elk.

As to the Federal Reserve it's hard to tell what's the dog wagging the tale and what's the tale wagging the dog.  Word substitution tale/tail deliberate ...  I don't see the families owning the Fed not benefiting themselves by playing a long game.  But I also see them benefiting themselves by ensuring the stability of civilization to the best of their abilities.  Self serving can be serving and vice versa in the long run.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Nov 4, 2013)

JJones said:


> So if a man were to believe one CT then he should believe them all?



If a man chooses to be credulous and suspend reason, he might as well be liberal about it. Loony is loony. It is one thing to stick to reason and verifiable evidence. It would be quite another to go Full Alex Jones on a topic, no matter what that topic might be, and those who claim the "Fed" is intentionally up to no good (as opposed to just being a very bad idea that keeps doing stupid things) have gone Full Alex Jones.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Nov 4, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> There are people who say McDonalds is a conspiracy to make us all fat with their high carb high fat high salt junk food super sized.  In reality all it takes is market forces and a profit motive.  Restaurants offer an assortment of foods.  They constantly evolve their menus.  They increase the variety of products that sell well and are profitable.  They remove the products that don't sell well or that show a loss.  As humans instinctively crave high carb high fat high salt foods that's what McDonalds sells.  As our mobile society values fast McDonalds sell fast products aka junk food.  The market escalation of portion sizes is visible in many business from pickup trucks to sodas.
> 
> But where's the market force and profit motive of being a Mason?  It definitely costs me money to be a Mason.


 
What does that supposed contrast mean, at all? Are you saying that the McDonald's conspiracy theory is true or that people simply refuse to accept rational and prosaic explanations and insist upon conspiratorial delusions to "explain" McDonald's, instead?

If one is willing to swallow the anti-Fed conspiracy twaddle, why not the anti-McDonald's twaddle and the anti-Masonic twaddle? Is it really just a matter of choosing to believe the conspiracy theories that already agree with ones own prejudices?

One would not have to search hard to find a conspiracy-theory connection between the NSA shenanigans and Freemasonry. It's even easier to find people who claim that the Freemasons are secretly running the Fed.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 5, 2013)

BryanMaloney said:


> What does that supposed contrast mean, at all? Are you saying that the McDonald's conspiracy theory is true or that people simply refuse to accept rational and prosaic explanations and insist upon conspiratorial delusions to "explain" McDonald's, instead?



Choosing a McDonald's conspiracy theory is a decision to ignore market forces.  It's irrational.

Choosing an Anti-Mason conspiracy theory is ignoring eminent neighborhood Grandpas who are involved in multiple of our orders who would have rejected Masonry had any of the conspiracy theorists claims has turned out to be true.  It's irrational.

Different example, different rationale, but the method is the same.


----------



## Bro. Michael (Dec 8, 2013)

When a man knows beyond any doubt and is himself living evidence that a conspiracy theory is false then he cannot lend it any leniency. As a Mason, I do not lend any credulity to conspiracy theories about masonry. If these theorists are correct then it begs the question, how were Ben Franklin, George Washington, General Douglas MacArthur, Mark Twain, and other such brilliant minds stretching across most of recorded history deceived while the average person has supposedly found "the truth?" Furthermore, is it not suspicious that those who make such claims against Masonry tend to come from religious or political occupations (which are both known and proven to (for the most part) desire power and wealth (the same things of which they accuse Masons) above all else). This means that most of these theorists have a motive for wanting to defame any organization that would deny them that power and wealth.

Examples:

The Church
-Salem Witch Trials (many women were killed with no proof that they were witches (and even if they were it was church sanctioned killing) simply because they were independent, unpopular, or ugly)

Spanish Inquisition (mass killings of anyone who disagreed with the church as well as anyone who agreed with the church but for any reason stepped out of line)

Governments
-The Nazi Regime (Hitler did not only order the murder of Jews. Masons were also hunted down. And Christians. And anyone else who did not want to be ruled by Hitler and submit to his beliefs)

-Benito Mussolini (Masonry was banned for members of the fascist regime and those who chose to leave the regime rather than masonry were arrested

-Bela Kun (Following his proclamation of the "Dictatorship of the Proletariat" military raids took place on masonic lodges and Masonry was outlawed specifically for supporting capitalism and thus opposing his political position)

I should say that while that is not all the evidence there is in support of Masonry and against its enemies, it is still sufficient to cast doubt on such theories as well as to encourage further study into what Masonry is really about.

As a final point, I would clarify that if we were really such a secret organization, then it is unlikely we would be foolish enough to publish not only the locations of our lodges but also when they meet.


----------



## Bro. Michael (Dec 8, 2013)

BryanMaloney said:


> What does that supposed contrast mean, at all? Are you saying that the McDonald's conspiracy theory is true or that people simply refuse to accept rational and prosaic explanations and insist upon conspiratorial delusions to "explain" McDonald's, instead?
> 
> If one is willing to swallow the anti-Fed conspiracy twaddle, why not the anti-McDonald's twaddle and the anti-Masonic twaddle? Is it really just a matter of choosing to believe the conspiracy theories that already agree with ones own prejudices?
> 
> One would not have to search hard to find a conspiracy-theory connection between the NSA shenanigans and Freemasonry. It's even easier to find people who claim that the Freemasons are secretly running the Fed.



While I can see your point, it seems flawed. The issue is not a matter of choosing that which already agrees with one's prejudices. It is a matter of evidence. There is a great deal of evidence that nearly any government is wronging the people it is supposed to serve. There is, however, little besides hearsay about Masonic conspiracy. Sure there are plenty of people who SAY they know, but what they say, may not be true. Only a Mason truly knows what goes on inside the fraternity, and the people who are helped by all that we do are our evidence. I can't say the same for conspiracy theorists or for any government


----------



## BryanMaloney (Dec 8, 2013)

Bro. Michael said:


> While I can see your point, it seems flawed. The issue is not a matter of choosing that which already agrees with one's prejudices. It is a matter of evidence. There is a great deal of evidence that nearly any government is wronging the people it is supposed to serve. There is, however, little besides hearsay about Masonic conspiracy. Sure there are plenty of people who SAY they know, but what they say, may not be true. Only a Mason truly knows what goes on inside the fraternity, and the people who are helped by all that we do are our evidence. I can't say the same for conspiracy theorists or for any government



Anti-Fed conspiracy theories usually put the Freemasons behind it in some way or another. Indeed, all of these lunatic theories end up blaming the Freemasons in some way. In for a penny, in for a pound.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 8, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> Less than that in my case.  Being a conspiracy theorist is the express lane to insanity as far as I'm concerned.



Agreed!  And the speed exhibited at those lanes is ... well, unbelievable.


----------



## Bro. Michael (Dec 8, 2013)

BryanMaloney said:


> Anti-Fed conspiracy theories usually put the Freemasons behind it in some way or another. Indeed, all of these lunatic theories end up blaming the Freemasons in some way. In for a penny, in for a pound.



I suppose we shouldn't be surprised. It has always been standard policy, it would seem, for the uneducated to "bite the hand that feeds them."


----------



## Browncoat (Dec 8, 2013)

I heard the gunman on the grassy knoll was a Freemason. No wait, I read it in a book once.

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm reading "Foucault's Pendulum" and I swear people must use it as a basis for some of their theories.


----------



## MarkR (Dec 9, 2013)

Bro. Michael said:


> The Church
> -Salem Witch Trials (many women were killed with no proof that they were witches (and even if they were it was church sanctioned killing) simply because they were independent, unpopular, or ugly)


There is some credence being given to a theory that the grain stores of Salem became contaminated with ergot fungus, which is the source of LSD.  It may have been mass ergot poisoning with the accompanying hallucinations that started the hysteria.


----------



## Bro. Michael (Dec 9, 2013)

MarkR said:


> There is some credence being given to a theory that the grain stores of Salem became contaminated with ergot fungus, which is the source of LSD.  It may have been mass ergot poisoning with the accompanying hallucinations that started the hysteria.



Very interesting, I was unaware of any such theory. Thank you. For the sake of fairness, that particular instance may not have been a valid support for my point given that. Still, it would seem the situations involving that kind of behavior from religious or political organizations are far more numerous, and much easier to prove than any Masonic conspiracy, a point which seems to still be pretty clear.

Thank you again, Brother. I will have to do some further research into the Salem Witch Trials.


----------



## MarkR (Dec 9, 2013)

http://people.ucls.uchicago.edu/~snekros/Salem Journal/Aftermath/AnnaK.html

In all fairness, there are also historians who dismiss the theory.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## nfasson (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm a firm believer in the mundane answer usually being the right one.

Wild-eyed tales of lizard men and world domination will always be more entertaining than the boring truth.

Crackpots spend so much time and energy spinning these tall tales that they can't accept the possibility that there might be a more plausible answer.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 9, 2013)

nfasson said:


> Wild-eyed tales of lizard men and world domination will always be more entertaining than the boring truth.



I really liked both of those Star Trek episodes, though!  Chuckle.


----------



## JayJay (Dec 9, 2013)

After reading all these posts, it seems there is a conspiracy here to discount the theories.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Dec 9, 2013)

MarkR said:


> There is some credence being given to a theory that the grain stores of Salem became contaminated with ergot fungus, which is the source of LSD.  It may have been mass ergot poisoning with the accompanying hallucinations that started the hysteria.



That's possible, also interesting is comparing the histories and economics of the people involved. There was a lot of town vs. country and more vs. less recent arrivals rivalry going on. Add a little hallucination, a little hysteria...


----------



## Bro. Michael (Dec 9, 2013)

JayJay said:


> After reading all these posts, it seems there is a conspiracy here to discount the theories.



Not at all. The fact is, no one has yet offered any legitimate evidence in support of such theories. If you would like to be the first, then by all means do so. Until something based in reality is presented in support of those theories, however, most educated people (and most Masons are fairly well educated) will likely see little reason to take them seriously.


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 9, 2013)

Bro. Michael said:


> Not at all. The fact is, no one has yet offered any legitimate evidence in support of such theories. If you would like to be the first, then by all means do so. Until something based in reality is presented in support of those theories, however, most educated people (and most Masons are fairly well educated) will likely see little reason to take them seriously.



The sole reason that NO ONE has/can provide evidence is that their is none that even comes close to the crazy CT's out there. Its kinda funny and a little sad to see that these CT nutters are making money from people's absolute ignorance to the truth. If these CT nutters really wanted the truth so bad they should join and find out for them selves, but then they would have to admit that they had been fooled for so long!


----------



## Brock693 (Dec 10, 2013)

Browncoat said:


> I heard the gunman on the grassy knoll was a Freemason. No wait, I read it in a book once.
> 
> This is interesting I have always heard CIA but never a Freemason ill have to look into this.


----------



## bezobrazan (Dec 26, 2013)

JayJay said:


> After reading all these posts, it seems there is a conspiracy here to discount the theories.



What about the Brotherhood of the Elusive Barnaby Jones?  Should we discuss them too?


----------



## bezobrazan (Dec 26, 2013)

Oops, double post.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 30, 2013)

Double post!  That, alone, sounds _v e r y_ suspicious.   Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

:sneaky2:


----------



## Brother_Steve (Dec 31, 2013)

Asking a mason to prove there is no conspiracy via documentation is like asking a man who has never broken the law to provide you with proof via documentation.

Can you go to the police station and get documentation that you are a law abiding citizen? When was the last police report made for A.B. because he stopped at that red light or didn't shoot some guy who cut him off on the way to work?

I guess A.B. has to be guilty of something though because no proof exists of his good behavior!

Edit: I love watching shows on the History Channel about world domination.

We have been public since 1717...A Secret Society before then. We are an organization made up of men. We are born, we live and then we die. Usually those bent on world domination would like to see it happen before they hit the grave so if Freemasons are bent on world domination then we sure are doing a crap job at it. 300 years and we're still arguing over the blown light bulb because we all know how much of a pain in the butt it is to change something in lodge.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 31, 2013)

Brother_Steve said:


> Asking a mason to prove there is no conspiracy via documentation is like asking a man who has never broken the law to provide you with proof via documentation.



Reminds me of the "Russell's Teapot" analogy.


----------



## cog41 (Jan 1, 2014)

I think you brethren are doing a great job hiding the real truth behind this thread.
Keep up the good work. BroooHaha!


----------



## bezobrazan (Jan 9, 2014)

jwhoff said:


> Double post!  That, alone, sounds _v e r y_ suspicious.   Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> :sneaky2:



Ssshhhhhh...I was hoping my nefarious plans for world domination would go unnoticed. My first act I must admit when I subjugate the populace is seeing what I can do to bring a World Series to my beloved Cubs. 


A true man learns to soften his heart and stiffen his spine.


----------



## CuAllaidh (Jan 9, 2014)

Brother_Steve said:


> ...if Freemasons are bent on world domination then we sure are doing a crap job at it. 300 years and we're still arguing over the blown light bulb because we all know how much of a pain in the butt it is to change something in lodge.



LOL this is the argument I love to use.... Any organization bent on world domination that takes 300 years and has accomplished nothing more than putting some symbol on the currency of ONE country and made the street design of Washington DC appear to have a misshapen pentagram on it is so inept that its laughable.


----------



## ericmps (Jan 9, 2014)

I once had someone ask me if Masonry was tied in with "the mob", first time I have ever heard that one. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## brother josh (Jan 10, 2014)

ericmps said:


> I once had someone ask me if Masonry was tied in with "the mob", first time I have ever heard that one.
> If u look up Italian mafia and freemasonry on google u might be surprised ALOT of the dons and mob bosses are Freemasons
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App






Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jan 11, 2014)

CuAllaidh said:


> LOL this is the argument I love to use.... Any organization bent on world domination that takes 300 years and has accomplished nothing more than putting some symbol on the currency of ONE country and made the street design of Washington DC appear to have a misshapen pentagram on it is so inept that its laughable.



Or maybe that's just what they WANT you to believe...


----------



## CuAllaidh (Jan 11, 2014)

bryanmaloney said:


> or maybe that's just what they want you to believe...



lol


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 11, 2014)

CuAllaidh said:


> ...accomplished nothing more than putting some symbol on the currency of ONE country...


WE didn't even accomplish that. The Great Seal of the US wasn't designed by Masons.


----------



## CuAllaidh (Jan 12, 2014)

trysquare said:


> WE didn't even accomplish that. The Great Seal of the US wasn't designed by Masons.



yes but I was saying assuming the conspiracy theorists were correct.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 20, 2014)

trysquare said:


> WE didn't even accomplish that. The Great Seal of the US wasn't designed by Masons.



And even then the symbolism on the Great Seal of the United States is not correctly Masonic.  If the committee that designed it intended for it to have masonic symbolism they screwed it up.


----------



## afterlodgejason (Feb 28, 2014)

I  often wear anti-masonic shirts. When confronted by a nutter in real life I will often agree with him. It makes me chuckle and I might be a troll. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

